# Can i get a lil help please.



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

im hoping i can get this guy off a fellow member this weekend, he said its a compressus and that he already talk to some of our fellow members about it. Just want to get a second opinion. He said that its about 4-5". Thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

looks more like s. eigenmanni to me


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree with joe.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm right in line with you two


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks you guys, how much does an eiganmanni cost at the lfs?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

really depends on where you're at, but i've seen them for $30-100 depending on the size, at 4-5", usually around $75... how much is the person asking for this fish?


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> really depends on where you're at, but i've seen them for $30-100 depending on the size, at 4-5", usually around $75... how much is the person asking for this fish?


He wants 40 for it but i got him to give it to me for 30 since im willing to pick it up if he still has it by the weekend which im really hoping for.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, i'd say that's a pretty good deal for a private sale


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> yeah, i'd say that's a pretty good deal for a private sale


is a compressus more expensive than an eiganmanni?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

kinda hard to answer that, most people end up with compressus by accident, they usually pay for a rhom and find out later it's a compressus... most people aren't happy with that so the compressus gets kind of a bum rap. compressus are supposedly pretty rare in both the hobby and in the wild, so you'd think the price would be a little higher, but it's all about demand. i'd probably say that they are pretty comparable price-wise, but the compressus usually goes for a bit more.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> kinda hard to answer that, most people end up with compressus by accident, they usually pay for a rhom and find out later it's a compressus... most people aren't happy with that so the compressus gets kind of a bum rap. compressus are supposedly pretty rare in both the hobby and in the wild, so you'd think the price would be a little higher, but it's all about demand. i'd probably say that they are pretty comparable price-wise, but the compressus usually goes for a bit more.


I was checking some vids of eiganmannies and compressus and what i noticed is that most eiganmannies r finger chasers rather than the compressus. Are eiganmannies more aggresive than compressus? Thank you by the way for all your info


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

totally up to the individual fish... my compressus now is very interactive, comes up to the front of the tank whenever i walk into the room and starts going to the surface when he's hungry, he'll attack the glass when i walk up with food... my last eigenmanni was a neat little fish, not quite as aggressive, but very interactive, i regretted selling that fish about 15 minutes after the buyer left my house...


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> totally up to the individual fish... my compressus now is very interactive, comes up to the front of the tank whenever i walk into the room and starts going to the surface when he's hungry, he'll attack the glass when i walk up with food... my last eigenmanni was a neat little fish, not quite as aggressive, but very interactive, i regretted selling that fish about 15 minutes after the buyer left my house...


I know how u feel man, i felt the same when i sold my elong and when my girl's rb died. At least she wants a serra now cus she said they're not skitish like them reds. Is it fine for me to put this eiganmanni (if i do get him) in a planted 38g for now?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, that'd be a fine tank for a while


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> yeah, that'd be a fine tank for a while


Thanks for all your help and info man, i really hope i get this guy.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

gtc said:


> totally up to the individual fish... my compressus now is very interactive, comes up to the front of the tank whenever i walk into the room and starts going to the surface when he's hungry, he'll attack the glass when i walk up with food... my last eigenmanni was a neat little fish, not quite as aggressive, but very interactive, i regretted selling that fish about 15 minutes after the buyer left my house...


I know how u feel man, i felt the same when i sold my elong and when my girl's rb died. At least she wants a serra now cus she said they're not skitish like them reds. Is it fine for me to put this eiganmanni (if i do get him) in a planted 38g for now?
[/quote]

they don't get that big, it could be good in there for quite some time.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Eigenmanni not Compressus, that was my bad on the ID. BTW I'm the seller GTC is Refering to


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Pirambeba said:


> Eigenmanni not Compressus, that was my bad on the ID. BTW I'm the seller GTC is Refering to


Lets get a nice clear shot of that fish.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

If you mean the eigenmanni, I no longer have it. I traded it along with $65 to my LFS for my S. Compressus.

<-- One used for my avatar


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Is this a good trade???


----------

